# Thermostat for gas stove?



## 2kCougar (Jan 13, 2017)

Hi! I have a Quadra-fire sapphire-d-mbk-ipi stove in my basement. I'm trying to figure out if there's any way to wire a programmable thermostat to this stove. It seems like the older style stoves have the TH/TPTH connectors right on the valve. Since this is an IPI stove, I have a control module to deal with. There is a remote available for this stove, but it doesn't allow me to choose what time of day the stove runs. Any ideas?


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 13, 2017)

I think you are SOL. The RC 300 is their top of the line remote & it doesn't allow for setting the time.
Kinda stupid if you ask me, but that's how they get you to buy their stuff.


----------



## 2kCougar (Jan 15, 2017)

DAKSY said:


> I think you are SOL. The RC 300 is their top of the line remote & it doesn't allow for setting the time.
> Kinda stupid if you ask me, but that's how they get you to buy their stuff.




Thank you! I spent two days trying to figure out how to wire the thermostat before posting to here. I wanted to make sure there wasn't something I missed.


----------



## 49er (Jan 16, 2017)

I know nothing of your stove but just looking at the online manuals it seems like what you want to do might be possible. According to the owners manual if you set the selector switch to remote the stove can be controlled from a hardwired wall switch.





The wiring diagram in the installation manual isn't specific about the function of the switch in the lower right corner but I'm thinking you would replace that switch with the programmable thermostat. If you have the selector switch in remote and can control your stove by touching the red and brown wires together that should prove my theory I would think.

I would wait for DAKSY or one of the other pros here to chime in though before you try anything just to make sure I'm thinking about this correctly.


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 16, 2017)

Hmmm. 49er may be onto something here. I don't have a HnG appliance with THAT control to play with, so I have no way to test the theory..


----------



## 2kCougar (Jan 18, 2017)

The switch on the lower right is the rocker switch on the stove. I was thinking of disconnecting the switch and wire in the thermostat. Unfortunately it would require cutting the wires (which I really didn't want to do in case this doesn't work) and the sheathing on the wires is so brittle it's starting to crumble. My luck, I'd screw it up and cause a short somewhere. 

At this point, I'm thinking of using a mechanical timer. Assuming cutting the power in this manner doesn't leave the gas valve open.


----------

